

Facebook-Microsoft Alliance to challenge Google Search - tyng
http://www.theprovince.com/technology/Microsoft+links+Bing+search+engine+Facebook/3671685/story.html?cid=megadrop_story

======
tyng
"Starting Wednesday, Bing will take data posted on Facebook -- such as users'
"likes" or preferences -- and use that information to provide more relevant
search results."

This is a step ahead of Google's Social Circle, which currently pulls data
form buzz and Twitter.

------
randall
Does this mean we're going to see a FB + MS pairup vs Twitter + Google? Is
this the new battle over the long haul?

Seems like the cultures somewhat line up... FB is a super hacker-centric
company with world domination ambitions, and Twitter seems to be more open-ey
what with its main product being pretty utilitarian until recently... not to
mention the whole Ev connection.

Granted, I'm sort of grasping at straws here, but would love to hear what
HNers think.

~~~
skinnymuch
looking at this decade alone, google seems to have far, far more 'world
domination' ambitions than MSFT or Facebook. it's not like they release open
source stuff with the primary intent of doing the public good.

------
diegob
Does pulling information from facebook likes really lead to better search
results? How is this measured objectively?

------
hackinthebochs
In the long run this seems the obvious direction search will head. The
facebook "like", or a twitter link is the new hyperlink. This is just a new
way to use crowdsourcing to judge the quality of a link or domain. Backlink,
"like", its all the same.

------
punnned
I'm curious: how many of you would be swayed to use Bing over Google because
of this?

~~~
stanleydrew
Not that I was terribly likely to use Bing before, but this actually makes me
want to use it less.

